# hotmail>outlook être prévenu arrivée d'un mail



## jefe (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

je suis passée de hotmail à outlook - est-il possible d'être prévenu
de l'arrivée d'un nouveau mail

avec hotmail msn remplissait ce rôle

je suis sur macbookpro 10.6.8
et ne suis pas un aigle en informatique.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

bonjour
pas clair

prévenu comment?

Si c'est sur logiciel de messagerie , preciser lequel
si c'est Mail , thunderbird , Entourage etc

et par ailleurs
outlook a indiqué qu'en theorie il n'y a pas à changer les reglages ( hotmail)
c'est la theorie , puisque tu verras de looooooongs sujets sur les couacs de releve hotmail
avec aussi divers trucs et combines


----------



## jefe (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci de répondre.

être prévenu par une sonnerie  ou un affichage visuel
en deux mots  ne pas être obligé de se connecter plusieurs fois par
jour pour vérifier si oui ou non il y a de nouveaux messages

MSN ne fonctionnera plus avec outlook , actuellement il se déconnecte 
automatiquement  dès je me connecte à outlook


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

MSN ( on parle des outils messenger etc)
 est mort
ca a été officiellement annoncé depuis longtemps 

il va te falloir passer par les outils du moment

en passant un logiciel de messagerie permet ,et ceci depuis des années , d'etre prévenu ET  lire  rediger
envoyer des emails SANS aller sur le site web du compte


----------



## jefe (19 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> MSN ( on parle des outils messenger etc)
> est mort
> ca a été officiellement annoncé depuis longtemps
> 
> ...





RE Bonjour

Messenger (pas MSN erreur de frappe) - il previent toujours mais se déconnecte
dès qu'on passe a outlook

sinon quel logiciel est compatible avec outlook ??
je veux juste savoir s'il est possibled'avoir comme avec hotmail une possibilité d'être prévenu.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

2 e couche
 messenger officiellement est mort 
ce fut annoncé il y a environ 4 ou 5 mois suite à rachat de Skype

(en theorie plus n'est plus  actif depuis mi mars)

-
donc il faut passer par d'autres outils
Evidemment microsoft pousse les gens vers skype en ce qui concerne le chat 
et vers les logiciels de messagerie pour les emails


----------



## jefe (19 Mars 2013)

re..

Merci de me répéter ce que je sais depuis le début
j'aurais préférer une solution.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

jefe a dit:


> re..
> 
> Merci de me répéter ce que je sais depuis le début
> .



Ah bon?
Et tu le dis où?
je vois ca écrit nulle part



> j'aurais préférer une solution


et je t'en ai donnée...

Que microsoft choississe des stratégies étranges ou des protocoles fermés ( dont pour notifications) qui vont à contresens de l'évolution , c'est leur choix
( même pas d'imap , en 2013 c'est ridicule)

outlook.com est néanmoins intégrable dans tous les logiciels de messagerie
(qui eux ont des alertes notifications)


evidemment le choix classique serait de faire gerer ton compte par d'autres ( comme gmail)
qui EUX sont intégrables à tout outil de notification


----------



## boddy (28 Mars 2013)

Pas parfait, puisqu'il faut avoir un navigateur ouvert, mais ça fonctionne.


----------



## ThibaudC (29 Mars 2013)

jefe a dit:


> j'aurais préférer une solution.



Bonjour,

Comme évoqué par pascalformac en début de sujet, la configuration de ta boite mail Outlook est possible sur l'app "Mail" intégrée à OS X.

Coup de main pour la configuration des serveurs de réception et d'envoi sur Mail : 

HOTMAIL

Serveur POP (réception de mail) : pop3.live.com (Port 995 avec connexion SSL)
Serveur SMTP (envoi de mail) : smtp.live.com (Port 25 avec connexion SSL)

Pour quelques infos de configuration supplémentaires, ou des conseils, tu peux aussi jeter un coup d'il à ce sujet : 

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mail-sur-mac-iphone-ipad-1221173.html


En terme de client Mail, il existe aussi Thunderbird, de la Fondation Mozilla


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2013)

smtp sur port *587*
le 25 etant souvent bloqué par FAI


----------

